

Ask HN: when to buy new hardware? - martinjones

I&#x27;m starting a new project in a couple weeks, and my macbook pro is almost 4 years old. I&#x27;d really like to buy a new one and get it set up before I bury myself in coding.<p>The problem is that I don&#x27;t want to buy a computer and then Apple releases new stuff a few weeks later. All of the buyers guides say to wait:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;buyersguide.macrumors.com&#x2F;#MacBook_Pro<p>Should I get a new computer now and risk missing a major update to the macbook pros, or suffer through a few more months on my old one?
======
wglb
With this philosophy, you could wait a decade or two.

Whatever you buy today will be seriously better than your current one.

